# All Living Things Rat Cage



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

I currently keep my two girls in the All Living Things Rat Cage from Petsmart. The cage calculator I used said it can comfortably house up to 4 rats, so I figure it must be ok for my two females? They have 4 hammocks, toys, rope ladders, a plastic hut, etc etc... plenty to keep them entertained.

Does anyone else have this cage? Could I see photos?


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

All Living Things have a variety of rat cages available. Which one do you currently have?


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

https://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/... Small Pet,utm_campaign:GSC - PLA - Specialty

My apologies! Above is the link to the cage I have. However I took out the levels and ramps to add more hammocks and hanging toy so my girls would climb more. Dimensions are 17.5" L x 28" W x 31.5" H.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is a photo of my current cage set up for reference.


----------



## PixelFrenzy (Dec 7, 2016)

I got that exact cage when I got my rats in August. My two females fit in it pretty well so I think you should be okay.
I will warn you though, my rats chewed through the corners of it last month. So I didn't get much use out of mine and I had to purchase a better cage.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the response! I've been really lucky so far and they haven't even attempted to chew the cage at all. Definitely something I will keep an eye out for though!


----------



## Anoua (Feb 21, 2016)

I have this cage and like it. It's not huge, but will hold 2 no problem. Though the chewing could be an issue so definitely keep an eye out. I have not had that problem so far with any of mine, but they have all been boys too, so might be different. It's mainly been used as a travel cage as well, so shorter times in it, but I have been recently using it for my single guy so I can have it next to my desk and give him more attention and haven't had any issues. 

Here is my cage right now. It's currently a mess right now though as I haven't done a full cleaning in a bit now. This current guy is wonderful about peeing and pooping in the litter box so I don't have to clean as often.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I got this cage when I first got my two girls. I had a problem where even though it should have fit them just fine, theyes seemed to be feeling cramped in it. They are both very active and so I saved up and got them a double unit Ferret Nation. Within 24 hours in it they both seemed a lot more confident.
I use their old cage now as a quarantine cage for my boy as he recovers from his neutering.


----------



## calcifer (Jan 1, 2017)

I got this cage, and I have three girls in it now. I took the ramps out but left the platforms in. I LOVE your set up. I'm still frustrated with mine, I haven't gotten it down to the point I'm super happy with it. This pic was taken a week or so ago, I've added two hammocks in since. My girls seem happy with it and they run all over the place.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

I've added another 2 hammocks and my girls LOVE them... I have found they really enjoy bird toys - ropes, ladders, etc... I have several and they go nuts with them.


----------

